# Cisco ASA5510 External Ip change



## jwc1972 (Mar 3, 2009)

Hello 


I hope this in the correct forum. We have an Cisco ASA5510 Firewall. We are changing our ISP provider so we need to change the external Ip address of the cisco ASA5510 is that easy to do? In configuration then interface we have ethernet 0/0 to the outside world of our old external IP do I edit that with the New external Ip address. Ethernet 0/1 inside will same the same 192.168.1.1. I noticed a startup wizard is that easy to use instead? We also have VPN I can't seem to find where I change the IP address the user connect to, or when I do a global edit this change all the old external IP?


Regards


----------



## espcdr (Aug 26, 2011)

you can change this in the adsm gui, simply change the current ip to the new one, if you can help feel free to pm me and i can knock this out for you.

-Rich


----------



## jwc1972 (Mar 3, 2009)

Hello 

Cheers, on reading various post this weekend. From the gui can you check for statas of NAT? From the command line someone said. 
Show run i <first three octes of your external Ip address>
What happens to VPN? I can't seem to find these answers

regards


----------

